

Notion Ink Adam Tablet Will Have Froyo. Why This Still Disappoints - nextparadigms
http://nextparadigms.com/notion-ink-adam-tablet-will-have-froyo-why-this-still-disappoints/
Notion Ink Adam tablet will launch with Android 2.2  Froyo, but will lack access to Android Market and won't be upgradeable to Android 3.0 Gingerbread.
======
pedalpete
I don't think this will be as big a deal as the author thinks. I assume Notion
Ink will be able to get access to the higher resolution screens form PixelQi,
and that means that only the first version of the device won't be upgradeable
to 3.0.

So they should be able to get the early adopters out their promoting the
product, and as it picks up steam get the newer version with the new OS and
higher screen resolution out in the market.

I suspect that the early adopters will know about the resolution change and
that it won't be upgradeable, but likely won't care. I think this is a similar
position with the apple iPad isn't it? I believe the iPad can't be upgraded to
Os4 yet, but I could be wrong.

